# Milnet Photo Challenge: January 2008 CPGear Contest



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jan 2008)

It's a new year and a new contest, but - lacking originality - I'm going with an old concept. Much like the Army.ca Photo Challenge we ran back in March, this month's contest has the Milnet community wrecking perfectly good photos by adding in the Milnet.ca logo. Last time we had some great entries, let's see what people can come up with this time! I've attached a couple of source images of the Milnet.ca logo, feel free to use those in your favourite photo editing software as needed.

You could also just snap a regular old photo with the logo in it, from a ball cap for example. Also: Logos from the other sites (Army.ca, Navy.ca, Air-Force.ca) are also fair game!

As usual, the winning photo will earn it's creator a $80 CPGear gift certificate.

Standard Contest Rules Apply:


All photos must conform with the Conduct Guidelines.
There are no limitations on photo subject, location, etc. but it has to contain the Milnet.ca logo, text, or other identifying mark.
The winner will receive an $80 CPGear gift certificate as a prize.
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Milnet.ca Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
The winning entry will be selected based on rating and views. If there is a tie, or other factors will be used.
The contest closes at midnight ET on January 31st, 2008.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Milnet.ca and may be used at a later date.
Photos must not be offensive in nature.
Photos from previous Milnet.ca Photo Contests are not eligible.

Related links:


Milnet.ca Photo Contest Gallery
Upload a Photo

Remember, be creative, unique or humourous to increase your chances of winning. Good luck, and don't forget to rate the photos that others enter! (Yes, you can even rate your own photo - once.) If anyone has any questions, just let me know. May the best photoshopper win!


Cheers
Mike

P.S. The December photos are still there - ignore them for now, I'll tuck them away into a sub-album once voting has closed.

P.P.S. If I have time I'll create a few sample pics with our logo included, just to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jan 2008)

Here's a quick and dirty example:


----------



## Eric_911 (2 Jan 2008)

Dammit! Forgot to log in before posting.... anywhoo, here's my first attempt (havent touched photoshop in about 5 years)

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/index.php/v/Parts+Department/milnetsignal.jpg.html?action=gallery

edit: Mr Bobbitt, would you be so kind as to change the "owner" on that photo to Eric_911?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jan 2008)

Nice work, I'm loving the entries so far!

P.S. I fixed up the ownership.


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Jan 2008)

Mike:

Help me out here.  Does the Batman or blimp photos meet the guidelines listed below, id est, "Photos must be original, or contributor must hold the photo copyright."


----------



## Eric_911 (2 Jan 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> contributor must hold the photo copyright



Ikk.... yeah, I think you're right. Brain fart on my part.... 

Wait a second... Is it really so hard to belive I managed to snap a picture of Batman?!? Come on - he and I go way back.....  

Seriously though, Mike, please delete it if you feel it does not meet the contest guidelines.

Thanks, Eric


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jan 2008)

Er... the sample photo I added wasn't one from my personal photo album either. I'll change the rules to make the contest more reasonable. Glad you guys are paying attention!


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jan 2008)

Anyone want some MILNET.ca Beer? ;D ^-^


----------



## Burrows (3 Jan 2008)

Looks more like some crazy newfie moonshine. :blotto:


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jan 2008)

Everybody loves Milnet.ca...  just look!


http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/index.php/v/Parts+Department/Jan08Contest.jpg.html?action-gallery


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jan 2008)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Looks more like some crazy newfie moonshine. :blotto:


  How'd you know?!?!?!


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2008)

OK ...

I just went into the gallery for the first time to see all the new contest entries (the gallery STILL works!!!!  ;D) ...

Awesome pics, but that crop circle one has done it for me so far.


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> OK ...
> 
> I just went into the gallery for the first time to see all the new contest entries (the gallery STILL works!!!!  ;D) ...
> 
> Awesome pics, but that crop circle one has done it for me so far.


So my beer isn't good enough for 'ya? Or even Mr. Putin? Ah well, back to the drawing board  ;D

I was going to use that picture of Putin where he was fishing with no shirt on, but I wanted to use the one I have first, I am working on the shirtless one


----------



## TN2IC (5 Jan 2008)

That Centurion in there.. is that from Borden?


----------



## SprCForr (6 Jan 2008)

Crap.

The big ol' can submission was mine.  :-[

I forgot to log on first.


----------



## Eric_911 (6 Jan 2008)

I like it.... Anything with the big boss is gold.... Its almost cheating... lol


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jan 2008)

Fixed.


----------



## deedster (6 Jan 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> That Centurion in there.. is that from Borden?



Kingston...vote for it  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (6 Jan 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Kingston...vote for it  ;D



Grrr...  

You still mad about Snoopy?


----------



## deedster (6 Jan 2008)

Good one!


----------



## SprCForr (6 Jan 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Fixed.



Thanks for the clean up.


----------



## deedster (6 Jan 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Grrr...
> 
> You still mad about Snoopy?



More mad at Eric_911 uploading hs Troops one before I did


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Jan 2008)

I have added a photo entitled a "Voice" but did so in error as a "Guest".


----------



## Eric_911 (7 Jan 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> I have added a photo entitled a "Voice" but did so in error as a "Guest".



I was at that game in Edmonton..... (Just look for the guy in green) 



			
				Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> You still mad about Snoopy?



Tell me a story D2


----------



## deedster (7 Jan 2008)

PM inbound


----------



## TN2IC (8 Jan 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> PM inbound



 ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Jan 2008)

Only a few days left to get your entries in! Great work on the submissions to date.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Jan 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Only a few days left to get your entries in! Great work on the submissions to date.


Oi, some of the best I've see.


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Jan 2008)

I am just uploading a special photo (it may need some further work yet) of some designer SWAG for Mike to consider.  Yes, even some of those special Milnet chaps we have heard so much about from Vern and others.


----------



## deedster (28 Jan 2008)

Oooh..new SWAG!  Can't wait to see what you've come up with F Elf!


----------



## Eric_911 (29 Jan 2008)

Hey Everybody!  _(vote for me) _     Get your votes in!    _(vote for me) _

[size=10pt]Cheers,
Eric  

_(vote for me) _

[size=10pt]Hey D2, you gonna submit your little idea we talked about or what?


----------



## deedster (29 Jan 2008)

Nah, recce for the perfect picture to "doctor" took so long that now I don't have enough time to fool around with it properly.  
Also, I wouldn't want to steal any of the votes away from you  ;D  

ps  Good Luck!


----------



## Eric_911 (29 Jan 2008)

Back at ya D2. My idea was similar, and I just dont have the energy (or boredom) to follow through with it.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Feb 2008)

Mike et al,

There is a 3-way tie with 8 votes each.  How is the winner decided?  Is it too late or can someone cast a deciding vote? >


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Feb 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Mike et al,
> 
> There is a 3-way tie with 8 votes each.  How is the winner decided?  Is it too late or can someone cast a deciding vote? >


I think in the past it was awarded to the photo that had the most views, but I may be wrong. Mike?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Feb 2008)

In the past we've always let people vote a couple of days after we stop accepting new submissions. That way late entries get a fair shake. So... get out there and vote!


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Feb 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> In the past we've always let people vote a couple of days after we stop accepting new submissions. That way late entries get a fair shake. So... get out there and vote!


So, Mike, when do we declare the victor?


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Feb 2008)

I have an Idea Mike,

How about contest, where you provide some pics, and we put you in various situations!!

Sitting with the CDS,  Talking to the queen, landing on the moon.

It would be fun and hillarious!

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Feb 2008)

Well folks, this has been one of the most entertaining contests yet! We had a lot of great submissions, people clearly put some time and imagination into these. Thankfully I didn't have to pick a winner, you guys did it for me, and Eric_911 came out on top with this one:







Thanks to all who took the time to participate and give us some laughs.

P.S. Tess, interesting idea... I've been trying to come up with a contest for Feb but time is slipping away. If I can't best your idea we'll give it a shot!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2008)

Congrats, Eric_911!!


----------



## Eric_911 (5 Feb 2008)

I ...sniff..... I would like to thank Jebus.... my Mom... Milnet.ca.... CP Gear... my home-boy Batman (mad props) and the fine producers of Adobe Photoshop. Without all of whom, this dream may never of occurred.

Milnet members, thanks for all the votes.

Cheers, Eric


----------



## deedster (5 Feb 2008)

Way to go Eric !!!!!!


----------



## Rocketryan (5 Feb 2008)

Congrats Eric!

Can't believe I missed this the entire month, I was just about to start making something when I scrolled to the bottom


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Feb 2008)

Congrats Eric!


dileas

tess


----------



## SprCForr (5 Feb 2008)

Conga Rats.

That was a good one!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2008)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Conga Rats.


----------



## SprCForr (5 Feb 2008)

:rofl:

Stealing that .gif!


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Feb 2008)

Congrats Eric! 


Tess, I love the idea!


----------

